

Sun produced four solar flares this week, two X-class flares, the strongest kind - brianl
http://earthsky.org/space/two-solar-flares-one-an-x-class-within-22-hours?fb_comment_id=fbc_10150302992724004_18602280_10150304629349004#fdaf5a814

======
swombat
I didn't think Sun would ever do anything anymore since they got acquired by
Oracle. Glad to be proven wrong.

~~~
trebor
If Sol (the Sun) got acquired by Oracle it'd be time to start worrying. Then
they'd want to sue us for unlicensed use, patent infringement, and charge us
support fees. ;-)

You got a smile from me today.

------
Birejji
I find this and near-future solar flares and coronal mass injections to be
interesting experimentally. I'm waiting to see if any of them will have an
effect on our tech. and the power grid. That and I'm waiting for the day I can
see an aurora borealis in Chicago with my naked eye.

